# Airwire G3 Voltage



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi all getting back to my Installs of a few G3 Boards looking at the specs of the G3 that it's max voltage is 24V understandable somewhere i remember reading that the boards could only take 14.8 volts or use a 14.8 battery. Maybe I'm remembering this from a GP38-2 board install i did that the drop ins only support 14.8.

Can someone confirm this I'll be installing my G3 Boards into a few Dash 9's and a sd 45 so if i could get away with a 18volt pack or if i need to look at a bigger AH 14.8 pack. 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

It's not that the boards can't handle the voltage, but they recommend about 12V (from memory), as higher voltages increase interference from the motor wiring.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, the G3 will handle an 18 volt battery with no problem. I installed this set up in a USAT Hudson.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Jim for the info.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Recommended voltage is 14.8 li-ion battery. 24v is maximum.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

G3 Drop-ins RECOMMENDED operating voltage is derived from a 14.4V Lithium battery. Be careful here if using batteries rated at or near this number, typically batteries off charge exhibit ELEVATED surface voltage numbers. 

Increased electrical noise often accompanies higher voltage power sources, typically its RFI and or EMI often from motor brushes bouncing and or arcing.

Of note the G3's are equipped with a new improved Receiver too.

The G3 motor drives are rated for 120 Watts MAXIMUM. Amperage capacity is factor of the Voltage in play. 

Ohms Law: VxA=W, W/V=A, W/A=V
120W MAX motor load
120W/12VV = 10A
120W/14.4V = 8.4A
120W/18.0V = 6.5A
120W/21.6V = 5.6A

I have a trio of consisted USAT F units rigged with G3 Drop-ins and Phoenix sound running on 18.0V Li-PO's without issue. Have used 21.6V volts without problems too with LGB equipment.

Michael


----------

